# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  وداعا حماية جوجل FRP لمعالجات الكوالكوم فى ثانيتين ادخل ومش هتندم

## kojyy

*اليوم نعود بشرح جديد لمشكلة كبيرة تواجهنا فى التعامل مع هواتف الاندرويد وهى حماية جوجل* *FRP* *
الشرح اليوم سيكون على احد اعقد انواع المعالجات وهو معالج* *QUALCOMM * *ومع وجود البوكسات المتخصصة 
والتحديثات يحاول مصنعوا تلك البوكسات دعم حل تلك المشكلة 
لكن اعزائي نحن نقوم بوضع حلول قوية ومجربة والأهم من ذلك بدون بوكسات .  
دعونا لا نطيل ونقوم بشرح البرنامج وطريقة العمل :  * *اولا :**  نقوم بفتح البرنامج كالتالى :  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ثم نقوم بتحديد احد الخيارين حسب البروسيسور ونضغط* *START   * *ثانيا :* *فى هذه الخطوة البرنامج فى انتظار توصيل الهاتف 
ويتم التوصيل فى وضع* *FASTBOOT* *وله طرق كثيرة على حسب نوع الهاتف 
وغالبا عن طريق الضغط على مفتاح* *VOLUME DOWN** ثم توصيل الهاتف  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * *اخيرا :** مبروك فك الحماية بنسبة نجاح* *100%** وفى ثانيتين  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
البرنامج بالمرفقات 
PASSWORD : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تقبلوا تحياتى   *

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عظم الله اجرك اخى الحبيب

----------


## zafour

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي_

----------


## kholoud28

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## BRAHIM61

_جزاك الله خير_

----------


## mehawch

merciiiiiiii akhiiiiii

----------


## البرني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## hossam22

gooooooooooooooooood

----------


## paltalk

thanx a lot

----------


## laabidi1990

مشكور اخانا
هل تعمل على اجهزة google pixel

----------


## abdulwahab

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## نواف علي

جزاك الله خيرا يامعلم

----------


## ماجد الجوفي

الله ينور عليك

----------


## laabidi1990

*MSM8996 
لا يوجد ؟*

----------


## aboadam2020

ممممممممممممشكور 
الف مليون شكر 
مجهود رائع

----------


## racimode

slt     mrcccccccccccccccccccccccccccc

----------


## kojyy

> مشكور اخانا
> هل تعمل على اجهزة google pixel

 *تعمل على جميع الاجهزة التى تحمل هذان النوعان من معالجات الكوالكوم*

----------


## kojyy

> *MSM8996 
> لا يوجد ؟*

 * هذان الموديلان هما المدعومان حاليا بتلك الاداة*

----------


## virus200992

_جزاك الله خيرا_

----------


## zenata73

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*

----------


## mouradhamlaoui

بارك الله فيك ربي يحفظك ويطول في عمرك

----------


## cine2ho

مشكوووووووووووووووووور أخي

----------


## clubbra

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mody96

thanks

----------


## mohamed1967

شكرا للمجهود

----------


## bonred

شكرا ع المجهود استمر يابطل

----------


## abdou79m

جزاك الله الف خير​

----------


## ahmed_11

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## SLTANE

CHOKR

----------


## romana169

شكرا

----------


## هاني يوسف

شكرا على مجهودكم الطيب بالتوفيق

----------


## rachid rachid

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عصام وازا

شكرا أخى على المجهود الرائع

----------


## عامر شاهين

_شكرا جزيلا بارك الله لك ونفع بك_

----------


## cherkaouigsm

mackooooooooooooooor

----------


## محمدالمطري

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## spoksman

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## radhadiri

شكرا لك

----------


## king of royal

الله ينور اخى   وجارى التجربه

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mr.beneamean

شكرا لك اخي ......

----------


## youky

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## غيم الوداد

عمل راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا اخي

----------

